# phenom x4 910



## gravitygamer009 (Sep 28, 2011)

can anyone tell me the approx price of a phenom x4 910.


----------



## topgear (Sep 29, 2011)

^^ It's not easy to find but you can tell us your budget and what mobo and psu you have ?? post the complete Hardware config if possible and your usage type. It will be much easier for us to recommend you a good and compatible cpu


----------



## gravitygamer009 (Sep 29, 2011)

athlon ll x2 245
asus m2n68am-plus
cooler master 350W psu
4gb ram
sapphire hd6850
i had made an earlier thread about mobo and cpu but now i have decided not to upgrade my mobo.
will upgrading to an athlon x4 640 be good for gaming?i mainly plan on playing BF3 in november.i dont have much problems with my dual core till now! my mobo supports only 95W TDP cpu's.


----------



## ArjunKiller (Sep 29, 2011)

Go for AMD Phenom X4 955 BE.


----------



## gravitygamer009 (Sep 29, 2011)

ArjunKiller said:


> Go for AMD Phenom X4 955 BE.



the 955BE is a 125W tdp cpu and is not compatible with my mobo.


----------



## vaibhav23 (Sep 29, 2011)

The old version used to have a 125W TDP. But the new versions are 95W(Most probably)


----------



## Tarun (Sep 29, 2011)

No guys the older 95w 955 BE is not in market now a 640 is a good cpu ask me i am using one the only thing is that u can try to go for a cpu with the part number ADx64WFK42GR bcoz they unlocks to a Six core phenom II X6 1405T Thuban 

*AMD Athlon II x4 640 Only x4 640 with part number ADX640WFK42GR 	*


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 29, 2011)

> Sadly, the biggest problem right now is getting a hold of such a chip as the Athlon II X5 640 "GR" is an OEM-only part, which means that it isn't available for purchase in retail.



Source: Softpedia


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Sep 30, 2011)

955 BE PIB is 125 W TDP afaik


----------



## topgear (Oct 1, 2011)

@ OP- get a Phenom II X4 840 @ ~4.8k


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 1, 2011)

My suggestion is Phenom x4 840 @4.8k


----------



## sukesh1090 (Oct 1, 2011)

BE 955 is 125w.
guys is there any difference between Athlon 640 and phenom 840 because this phenom doesn't have L3 Cache.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Oct 1, 2011)

840 is not a Phenom. It doesn't have a L3 as you said. Also its Propus Core like Athlon and not Deneb of the Phenoms.

Practical difference is only clock speed of 200 Mhz with rest things same.


----------



## topgear (Oct 2, 2011)

^^ we can call it a Athlon II X4 650 instead


----------



## sukesh1090 (Oct 2, 2011)

+1 brother.


----------

